# Exaile's shoutcast listing



## Seeker (Jan 26, 2011)

In Exaile I enable shoutcast plugin

Now I right-click on 'Shoutcast Radio' -> refresh
..., in order to get list of stations, but, in status bar, I only see, for a short period of time:
*Contacting Shoutcast Server ...*
And nada!


----------



## Seeker (Jan 27, 2011)

Can anyone test this, so I could know is it just me, or a bug ...


----------



## roddierod (Jan 28, 2011)

Doesn't work for me either. Does the same thing.


----------



## Seeker (Jan 29, 2011)

Damn!


----------



## Seeker (Jan 30, 2011)

Well, here is a reason:


			
				Joseph S. Atkinson said:
			
		

> After the release of Exaile 0.3.2.0, SHOUTcast made changes with the likely
> intent to purposely break compatibility with unlicensed 3rd party
> implementations. SHOUTcast's parent company, AOL, has been sending injunctions
> to certain FOSS developers requesting they comply with a license that is not
> ...


----------

